# The Eyes Have It.



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

When? Where? Nice looking fish.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

ress said:


> When? Where? Nice looking fish.


Google......


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

CPK said:


> Google......


HAHA.......


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks like Canada lol


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

That ice looks like its 8" thick!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

laynhardwood said:


> Looks like Canada lol


They look like Mille lacs lake eyes in Minnesota









Here's 1 from my last trip up there 3 days before I moved here.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

icebucketjohn....is that a recent photo? Or a different state/country? That ice in the first picture looks pretty thick...too thick for around these parts at this time...

Nice looking walleyes nonetheless


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Must confess: I can't take credit for the photos,. nor was I fortunate to participate
Pics taken off the web.... for your enjoyment, drooling & ogling.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Cool either way it sure isn't Ohio. I like the pics and keeps me dreaming of my next outing


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Laynhardwood: That's exactly my point why I post such pics.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It's nice to see what I could be catching


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey man, thanks for the pics anyway! Sure would be nice to have that ice around here!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

laynhardwood said:


> It's nice to see what I could be catching


HA,,, two can play this game,,,, & I'm NOT even gonna show you the HOLE!
But, the snow is almost 2",,,,,,, ???????????????????????????????????????









C U out there!


----------

